# Hair Loss.. remedies??



## MSmith321

Hey All,
My beautiful female 10 month old red nose recently had weird skin issue. They were little pustules that turned in to little black scabs and when the scabs fell off some of her hair fell out with the scabs. It freaked me out, so I took her to the vet and he told me it was a skin infection due to an allergic reaction to something ( what we are still not sure.. hadnt switched her food she is on Nutro Ultra Puppy and has been months... did switch her treats recently so thinking maybe that or a flea allergy, although she doesnt have fleas I have heard that even one bite from a flea can cause this is they are allergic.) Anywho, the vet put her on an antibiotic and we are almost through the 10 days of antibiotics, and although most of the bumps have gone away ( some newer bumps look like they have formed) and most of the scabs have fallen off, now we are faced with some little bald patches... Im just trying to figure out what people have had success with as far as vitamins or supplements to help with hair regrowth. She has a beautiful shiny coat and I would hate for these bald patches to be a forever thing... I know pits are known for their skin allergies and I would like to keep this at bay and keep her looking beautiul!!! up: so what have you all used??


----------



## MSmith321

Here's some pics of my beauiful baby!!! 
the second picture is from when the pustules werent scabbed yet.. he back looked so weird and bumpy.


----------



## MSmith321

Ah.. ok one more just cause I love this picture... andI love her stinkin face!!! It was when she was in her first heat LOL And no the bumps started weeks after this.. so it was not an allergic reaction to the diapers. I can see that being someones question!!!


----------



## ames

Going into heat can cause a lot of health issues. Is there a reason she is not spayed yet? What kind of food are you feeding her? Did you change laundry soap or anything she might come on contact with that she is allergic too? Have you given her Benadryl to see if it helps?


----------



## ames

Oh and she is adorable


----------



## MSmith321

in all honesty.. as terrible as this answer is gonna sound..I live on my own.. work a crappy job where I make no money.. and barely scrape by.. so I just havent had the moeny yet to get her fixed.. but she will be before the next time she goes into heat.. cause it was the longest few weeks of my life. LOL. I feed her Nutro Ultra Puppy, and have for a longtime so I know it isnt the food.. and I havent changed laundry soap..either way.. most of the bumps are gone, Ijust want to help her hair to grow again on the spots.. and was hoping to find a supplement that would help with her skin issues .. like vitamin e or fish oil .. or something else other people have tried. And THANK YOU!! I think so too!!! She is my baby!!!!


----------



## MSmith321

Also.. I give her benedryl for itching when it seems like its bothering her.. but it doesnt really help the bumps at all.


----------



## MSmith321

So... Any advice for hair regrowth ?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

You can try some nustock but it smells a little funky. I wouldn't keep giving her antibiotics as it will just weaken her immune system further and is only a temporary fix to cure the bumps. I've been there done that with allergies and after a year of dealing with them and trying many top quality grain free foods it was raw that has made her well again. I would get your pup off nutro because its junk and try a grain free diet. Something you maybe able to afford is taste of the wild which isn't the greatest food but its a step up from what your feeding now and as I said grain free. You also need to look and pay attention to chemicals you maybe using around your home as it can affect dogs more than us seeing as how much lower to the ground they are. Things like laundry detergent , bathroom sprays, floor cleaners, etc can cause adverse reactions. Also, I would look into your local rescue groups to see if you can get a discount on getting her spayed. a lot of states will even spay and neuter pit bulls for free because of the over population issues most shelters have with them. oh, are you using any flea chemicals on her skin like frontline? That can also give a dog allergic reactions.

here's a link for nustock
http://www.nustock.com/


----------



## BoBo

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You can try some nustock but it smells a little funky. I wouldn't keep giving her antibiotics as it will just weaken her immune system further and is only a temporary fix to cure the bumps. I've been there done that with allergies and after a year of dealing with them and trying many top quality grain free foods it was raw that has made her well again. I would get your pup off nutro because its junk and try a grain free diet. Something you maybe able to afford is taste of the wild which isn't the greatest food but its a step up from what your feeding now and as I said grain free. You also need to look and pay attention to chemicals you maybe using around your home as it can affect dogs more than us seeing as how much lower to the ground they are. Things like laundry detergent , bathroom sprays, floor cleaners, etc can cause adverse reactions. Also, I would look into your local rescue groups to see if you can get a discount on getting her spayed. a lot of states will even spay and neuter pit bulls for free because of the over population issues most shelters have with them. oh, are you using any flea chemicals on her skin like frontline? That can also give a dog allergic reactions.
> 
> here's a link for nustock
> Nustock.com


A few months ago I had a stray somehow manage to "miraculously" find it's way into my yard. Didn't dig-didn't climb-anyway...long story short-Bo had two bald spots around his neck the size of ping pong balls from the healing scabs. My method is old school but it works-epsom salt to clean raw to healing patches. Bo is good as new however some owners have said it can discolor their coat. I have never personnally seen this.


----------



## EckoMac

Nu Stock worked on Ecko.
Dogs can develope food allergies in time. It is possible that this is the reason for the bumps. Researching a better quality food may help. Also, with the weather the way it is here in Brevard, you may want to make sure she doesn't have any bugs in her bedding. 
Not sure where in brevard you are or how close it is to Rockledge, but...
Pet Pros in Rockledge also carries Zymox shampoos and sprays wich help the itching without dosing with Benadryl or antibiotics.


----------



## MSmith321

I used that food grading scale that is on the forums, and this food got like a 120 % so when I had never heard anything but good about it and it for such a good "grade" o assumed it must be a good food... And she has been on it since she was like 4 months old...I guess I can look into changing her food but I can't see why it is "junk". Has anyone ever tried anything like adding fishoil supplements? That's what I keep finding online when I look... The bumps are gone now.. I just want her hair to grow back. Also I check her bedding a lot and wash it with the baby detergent about once a week cause when she was a puppy we had an any issue once and I want to make sure that never happens again


----------



## EckoMac

Fish oil will help a little, but it won't make the allergy go away. You have to find the cause. It's either food or environmental. Changing the food is faster and easier to do then change everything one at a time from her environment. That's why everyone is recommending a better quality food. The comparison chart is pretty old, and while it is a good jumping off point, if your dog begins showing signs of allergies, you have to start paying more attention to ingredients, where the ingredients come from, and where the food is processed. Many of us have gone through this. Trust me.

Just looked up ingredients on that kibble, try going with a different protein and see if that helps. I discovered Ecko had developed an allergy to chicken in kibble. Also, sometimes eggs are an issue too in kibble. Those are the two I see in there that could be the culprit.


----------



## MSmith321

Ok cool.. I will look into changing her food. I spend about $ 35 dollars on her food right now for the 15lb bag... What is a better food with a comparable price. I can barely afford that so I couldn't go much higher then that.... Also... What dog bones/treats do you reccomend? I applied today for some assistance towards her surgery so hopefully I will get word back on that soon! Like I said... The bumps are gone (for now atleast) so now my mission is trying to find a supplement or vitamin to help regrow the hair that she lost. 
Also has anyone tried the allergy tablets for dogs they have at petco that have not only the antihistamines for itchiness, but also have vitamins a and e and some other ingredients?


----------



## MSmith321

Oh... Btw. I live in palm bay. Its like 20 mins from rockledge!


----------



## EckoMac

I have friends off Port Malabar, and my sister lives behind PBH. Nice to have another dog lover in the county. 

As much as I am all for benadryl, and allergy meds during seasonal changes and as a temp relief. It won't help her to be doped up all of the time. I use the Dollar G generic brand allergy med for Ecko on rough days. It's cheap an effective.

Acana Pacifica Grain Free Dry Dog Food
Check out this one. Kinda pricey, but you'll feed less so won't really cost that much more.


----------



## MSmith321

Do you have to order this online? Or is there a store around here where I can buy it? The allergy tablets from petco are all natural... I don't even think there is antihistamines in it..


----------



## EckoMac

MSmith321 said:


> Do you have to order this online? Or is there a store around here where I can buy it? The allergy tablets from petco are all natural... I don't even think there is antihistamines in it..


It's way cheaper online. I'm not sure about PB, I know the big name stores don't. If they do they aren't cheap. I know Pet Pros carries it, but I'm not sure what little stores are around there. TOTW is an OK-ish food and I know the Ace Hardware on Palm Bay Rd carries it because my friend Jerry feeds his English Bull Dog TOTW from there. Acana is def a better quality. I order it from MrChewy.com for my Chihuahua. I actually switched my bulldog to Prey Model Raw. But Chili loves her Acana.


----------



## ames

Its hard to find a good quality kibble for cheap, but there are some out there and like Ecko said you feed less, so it lasts longer.

Here is a place that has links for s/n if you don't get approved for the one you looked at.
Pit Bull Rescue Central

Or some cheap ones for pit bull's, not sure how far you are from them, but $25 is hard to beat! 
Florida
Broward County
The Clydey Foundation - $50 spay/neuter for pit bulls
(954) 323-2104

Duval County
First Coast No More Homeless Pets - 
FREE spay/neuter for pit bulls
(904) 425-0005

Pinellas Park
SPOT Spay & Neuter Clinic - $25 for males
(727) 329-8657

Largo
SPCA of Pinellas County
(727) 586-3591

Alachua County
Operation Pitnip
(352) 472-7626

Tampa
Fix Your Bully - $25 spay/neuter for pit bulls
(813) 870-3304

Tampa
ACT Spay/Neuter Clinic
(813) 250-3900


----------



## spuddy

MSmith321 said:


> Here's some pics of my beauiful baby!!!
> the second picture is from when the pustules werent scabbed yet.. he back looked so weird and bumpy.


Hi My Name Is Julie living in Australia, I came across your photo I have been trying to find out what my Staffy has wrong with him he has the same lumps and bumps as your dog they are so weird. Have you had any luck with your beautiful dog? if so can you let me know my vet said it was the plant wondering Jew but all treatment has not helped him. 
Regards Julie


----------

